# A body for a D26 HO-9 from Lumens Factory



## Yapo (Jun 20, 2007)

the bulbs from lumens factory looks quite nice...I'm looking at getting the 320 lumen D26 HO-9 and possibly the 150 lumen D26 ES-9(for lower output & longer runtime or i might just stick to my LED lights for that)...I also want to run them on 2 x 3.7v protected rcr123, so i looking for a small & cheap 2 cell body to use them in... The Lumens Factory site said it is compatable with Wolf Eyes 9-series but will it also work in a 6-series? and are there any cheaper bodies (preferably with tail clicky) i can get for $10-20??

*wait just found a possible body for the bulb...can anyone confirm that bulb will fit and work in the "Ultrafire WF-502B" ???http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3371


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Yapo,

Most flashlight that can accept a D26 reflector can use our lamps.

If you are looking for a cheap body, maybe you can get an ultrafire body.
I tried it on one of their bodies and it works, but I have heard that there are different models which our lamps will not fit. So you will have to ask around.

Another alternative will be G&P, which are of higher build quality then the ultrafires. The price of the G&Ps varies greatly, sometimes you can get them real cheap.


Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Yapo (Jun 21, 2007)

thx...well from what i've found "Ultrafire WF-502B" from DX at $17.50 seems to be the best buy (not much more than the bulb lol)...Just need to know if D26 bulbs will fits in and i'll click on the buy button...unless anyone else can find a better deal


----------



## Tessaiga (Jun 21, 2007)

Try to get a Brinkmann body.. really quite cheap.. if you dun mind the plastic body..


----------



## lexina (Jun 21, 2007)

Yapo said:


> thx...well from what i've found "Ultrafire WF-502B" from DX at $17.50 seems to be the best buy (not much more than the bulb lol)...Just need to know if D26 bulbs will fits in and i'll click on the buy button...unless anyone else can find a better deal



The 502B uses the common Cree drop-in module so I am almost 100% sure that it will accept standard D26 lamps. I bought the Ultrafire Alpha-C1 instead because I like the square tube design which is similar to the SF C2; it accepts D26 lamps no prob.

I also just ordered the Ultrafire 502D because it can take 2 X 18650s. At $18.95, it was difficult to resist!


----------



## Norm (Jun 21, 2007)

I'd buy a Wolf-Eyes Raider http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-4-13-6018 a bit more than your current budget but at least you would have a quality flashlight that will last you for a very long time. If money is tight buy the raider and use the supplied bulb and upgrade when you have the cash. Also has the ability to take 18500 cells so no need to bore out the barrel like you have to do on some lights.
Norm


----------



## Yapo (Jun 21, 2007)

lexina said:


> The 502B uses the common Cree drop-in module so I am almost 100% sure that it will accept standard D26 lamps. I bought the Ultrafire Alpha-C1 instead because I like the square tube design which is similar to the SF C2; it accepts D26 lamps no prob.
> 
> I also just ordered the Ultrafire 502D because it can take 2 X 18650s. At $18.95, it was difficult to resist!


 
Yeh i saw the C1 before but never considered it for some reason but now when i look at it again it does look quite nice as well lol and also i usually use 2x rcr123 instead of 18650 so the cree module on the C1 would be more useful if i ever feel the need to use it...i saw the Ultrafire 502D as well but it looks a little too long to me and i use rcr123s

...as for the body material i'd rather it aluminium than plastic since there'll probly be a fair bit of heat from the xenon bulb

...and as for getting a wolf eyes raider...i never buy primary cr123's and i usually use 3.7v rcr123's so i'd need a 2 cell light instead...although the price of wolf eyes isnt too high, i'd still prefer a cheaper light(as long as the construction & quality is decent)

so that being all said ...i think i might go with the Ultrafire Alpha-C1 from DX for $23.82...lol but then again the 502B is cheaper at $17.50

Thx everyone

***wait lol...just went to look at KD and they have the Xenon versions of the Ultrafire 502B in 2 cell, 3 cell & 4cell for $12.44, $13.63, $15.60... it says that its 306lumens for all of them though...i doubt it would be though


----------



## Norm (Jun 21, 2007)

2 X 18500 in the raider will allow you to run EO9 for 380 lumens. 
Makes a very potent pocket light. You won't regret the extra $20 or so dollars when you see the quality of the WE.
Norm


----------



## cernobila (Jun 21, 2007)

Norm said:


> 2 X 18500 in the raider will allow you to run EO9 for 380 lumens.
> Makes a very potent pocket light. You won't regret the extra $20 or so dollars when you see the quality of the WE.
> Norm



+ 1 for the above, I have exactly the same outfit and it is a great investment.....plus I have the led tailcap for low output and very long run time, cant go wrong.


----------



## mdocod (Jun 21, 2007)

going to copy this over straight from the compatibility chart...

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

for 2xRCR123 the following can be used.

Leefbody 1x18650 w/C tail and head, +SF compatible tail-cap/bezel. +++
Surefire G2, 6P, C2, Z2, G2Z, M2. +++
Wolf-Eyes 6 series sniper (non-turbo). +++
DX "JALL" ++
Ultrafire/Superfire 2 cell: WF501B, WF502B, ++(some rare UF heads don't fit LF lamps)
Cabellas XPG 6V 2 cell +++
G&P 6P, T-6 +++
Brinkman Maxfire LX +++ (requires removal of built in reflector, lamps don't seat perfectly centered)
Pila GL2 ++
Huntlight FT-01 +
Pelican M6 new version only +

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

for 3xCR123 or 2x17500

Leefbody 2x18500 w/C tail and head, +SF compatible tail-cap/bezel. +++
Surefire [G2, 6P, C2, Z2, G2Z, M2] +1 cell extender ++(some extenders fit 17mm cells, some don't)
Surefire G3, 9P, C3, +++
Wolf-Eyes 9 series Raider (non-turbo) +++
Ultrafire/Superfire 3 cell: WF501C, WF502C, ++(some rare UF heads don't fit LF lamps)
Cabellas XPG 9V 3 cell +++
G&P 9P, T-9 +++
Pila GL3 ++


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

for 3xCR123 or 2x18500

Leefbody 2x18500 w/C tail and head, +SF compatible tail-cap/bezel. +++
Wolf-Eyes 9 series Raider (non-turbo) +++
Pila GL3 ++

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


as for cheap 2xRCR123 options.... the DX "jall" might be a good host. But if you don't intend on ever needing 18mm cell support, then I would just suggest a brinkman maxfire for $17 at target. but If you are willing to up the ante a bit, a WE 6 series or a SF G2 would be the preferred options, but the G2 doesn't come stock with a clicker, it's a push-n-twist. There's also some new G&P products being sold under the name "spiderfire" if I recall, they are basically G&P T series with a different look to em, the advantage of the G&P stuff is lower price than SF but the threads are SF compatible, so they have lots of lego options.


Some ultrafire heads are too "thick" in the metal to accommodate the fatter base of the LF lamps... here is a picture of the difference...







if you look close, you'll see that the non-compatible version has a different taper to the head, and deeper "fins," while the compatible version has shallower fins, the taper stretches down the body more gradually... the design difference is slight, but the deep finned version has to have thicker metal there to accommodate those fins. 

you might be able to distinguish by looking at the pictures online... The good news is that I think the version that fits the LF lamps is the most recent production of the ultrafires, so most of the stuff being sold now should fit.


----------



## Yapo (Jun 21, 2007)

Norm said:


> 2 X 18500 in the raider will allow you to run EO9 for 380 lumens.
> Makes a very potent pocket light. You won't regret the extra $20 or so dollars when you see the quality of the WE.
> Norm


 
lol is the wolf eyes raider really that much better? if the main difference is just the annodizing or quality of threads, i dont mind so much cause i probly wont use it in any harsh or extreme conditions and threads on all my Ultrafires have been great... cant the EO-9 be run on 2 x rcr123's in a wolf eyes 6 series or even an ultrafire lol? i didn't really consider getting the EO-9 because of the heat...so i planned on getting the HO-9 instead

...and if i do get the WE i'll probably wait awhile till i really feel the urge for a new light...then i won't mind the cost so much


----------



## Glen C (Jun 21, 2007)

Yapo, I have half a dozen Ultrafires, Microfire and Superfires here. There really is no comparison, you can tell when you pick up the WE (it is about 1/4 pound heavier :laughing: ). Then again there should be a difference, all those are very cheap, the WE is just modestly priced


----------



## Norm (Jun 21, 2007)

Yapo said:


> lol is the wolf eyes raider really that much better?


In a word Yes


Yapo said:


> if the main difference is just the annodizing or quality of threads,


Wolf-Eyes are very smooth in the threads, when you hold the WE it feels indestructible. When you talk to people who own WE's they are always enthusiastic and want to convert everyone into being WE owners. To quote another WE fan "you could hammer nails they're so tough".
Norm


----------



## KeeperSD (Jun 21, 2007)

Norm said:


> When you talk to people who own WE's they are always enthusiastic and want to convert everyone into being WE owners.


 
I know what you mean  hard to go past WE for value for money

I also use the Raider with EO9 as a duty light, great light, taken one or two bumps and dunks but strong as ever.


----------



## DownUnderLite (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh Shoot !!
Now I'll have to get a Wolf Eyes to add to the collection.
(my poor wallet!!):mecry:


----------



## Yapo (Jun 21, 2007)

ok then...ill consider WE but why go 3 cell when you can go 2 cell? personally i like the feel of a 2 cell(cr123) in my hands...the 3 cell just seems a little too long for a tail clicky in my hand...so what if i was to get the WE 6AX Explorer instead of the WE 9AX Raider...any objections to that? other than "Raider" sounding cooler...

but another reason i'd rather get a Ultrafire from DX is so i can get some more batteries to feed it (makes it easier & cheaper lol to get it from the same place)...running low on batteries


----------



## Norm (Jun 21, 2007)

The Raider will only be two cells if you use 18500's or WE 150A's.

Norm


----------



## Yapo (Jun 21, 2007)

i meant cr123 battery length lol


----------



## cernobila (Jun 21, 2007)

ok, how about this idea....a W/E 9TX in action

3.7V...
one RCR123 + 2x dummy cells or
one 18650 or 17670 + 1x dummy cell

6V....
2x CR123 cells + 1x dummy cell

9V....
3x CR123 cells or
2x 18500 or 17500 cells

and by changing the polarity of the cells you can activate or deactivate the LED tailcap light.

And you can also use the WE HO Cree LED lamp that operates from 3.7V to 13V in the same light.

You now have the complete choice of output and versatility all in a compact strong light that will last you a lifetime.......enjoy.


----------



## Yapo (Jun 21, 2007)

haha lol i meant i like the actual physical length in my hand lol 14cm or less...so why WE raider and not explorer?


----------



## Norm (Jun 21, 2007)

Explorer doesn't use D26 lamps. You would want a Sniper, RCR123's may have trouble running the higher power lamps. Bigger batteries longer runtime.
Norm


----------



## Yapo (Jun 21, 2007)

right lol...some sites had "explorer" as the name insteada "sniper"... well does anyone know if HO9 can run on 2 rcr123's then...

oh and whats the run time of 2x 18500 on a HO9 if i was to get it lol


----------



## cernobila (Jun 21, 2007)

Yapo said:


> right lol...some sites had "explorer" as the name insteada "sniper"... well does anyone know if HO9 can run on 2 rcr123's then...
> 
> oh and whats the run time of 2x 18500 on a HO9 if i was to get it lol



go to this link for all your answers

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=161536


----------



## mdocod (Jun 21, 2007)

on a 2xRCR123, the HO-9 is a wow-factor light for a few minutes, it's fun, but not entirely practical because to be honest, it needs to be topped up frequently, used in relatively shallow discharges, and used in short intervals to keep the cells healthy for a reasonably life. The EO-9 can NOT be run on a pair of RCR123s safely, technically it will light up, but the cells will suffer significant damage within just a handful of cycles, increasing the risk of 

For 2xRCR123, the 1.2A lamps are the best tradeoff of utility and wow factor, less restrictions on usage and better color temperature. So consider the SR-9 for the bright lamp, and the ES-9 for more runtime.. If you want some serious oomf, a WE 9 series with a pair of 18500s and a HO-9 or EO-9 will provide great results.


----------



## Yapo (Jun 21, 2007)

Well thanks everyone...seems like i will need ta get a bigger batteries than rcr123's so i guess the raider is the smallest light ill be able to get for it...although there are still some cheaper options lol

oh and is the HO9 really 320lumens in comparison to surefire ratings??


----------



## KeeperSD (Jun 21, 2007)

DownUnderLite said:


> Oh Shoot !!
> Now I'll have to get a Wolf Eyes to add to the collection.
> (my poor wallet!!):mecry:


 
Only one Wolf Eyes Downunderlite?  We will see about that 

Yapo, the 320 lumens is bulb lumens, that won't be the same as Surefire ratings, most on here say multiply by .65 to get a true comparison


----------



## defusion (Jun 21, 2007)

here are some numbers to compare bulbs compatible with a 2x17500 battery setup like the one you will probably be going for. if using the 18500 setup though, you can expect higher numbers (mostly in runtime, but brightness will increase slightly aswell).



> Cell configuration: 2x17500
> 
> Bulb Options:
> LF D26 ES-9: 7.5W, 70 min, 125 lumen
> ...


----------

